# stanley bostitch nail gun n80sb-1?



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Mine is n80sb. You can find the manuals for it online. Bostitch website or manuals website. I think mine was for clipped head nails only. I remember wondering if I could use full head stainless steel, but no. 
"Working" condition, can be many things. Nailer that old, the seals would go first. Even if lightly used, time alone deteriorates o rings, etc. About the same as the seals in the car parts. Bad seals need higher air pressure as well as more compressor cycles, and both factors can damage the tools. Was it oiled frequently when used? Overhaul seal kit may cost you about the same as light duty nailers you can find these days. My old paslode roofer was that story - seals, bumpers, new trigger valve. Not worth it.

There are the nails also. I looked recently, and bostitch changed the nail angles, I think. Homedepot may not have the angle you need - which means amazon or other online, and shipping may become a factor also.

You're in NY so I think clipped nails are fine. Full head nails are required for more holding capacity in high winds, storms and earthquake areas. That is according to the required nailing schedule. If 3 is called for, you can use 5 to pass the inspection. Ask your inspector. If clipped sinks too much, you adjust the tool and psi. Even in NJ, I couldn't fine tune 6d wall underlayment. I ended up tuning the tools so the nails were about 1/8" proud and hand hammered flush with osb.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I use both Bostitch with clipped nails and a Senco with round heads. Mainly use the Senco because HDG nails are easy to locate. Bostitch are very rare. I have NEVER had a failure of a clipped head nail, so I think Florida and other states that poo poo them are industry driven, sort of like AFCI's


----------



## NotyeruncleBob (Mar 9, 2017)

chandler48 said:


> I have NEVER had a failure of a clipped head nail, so I think Florida and other states that poo poo them are industry driven...


With all respect, have you ever seen what a hurricane does to a house? or an earthquake? or a tornado?
Just overdriving your nails on your OSB sheathing can mean the difference of having a roof or not in a hurricane. All those guys that were just cranking away overdriving the sheathing nails NEVER had a failure until the tornado ripped that house to shreds and left the other one standing. 
The codes don't always make sense to us on the ground putting these things together, but they're actually well thought out and almost always a reaction to some really bad failures. Sure, you can get away with it a lot of the time and the house won't come down because it wasn't stressed to the maximum by a storm or earthquake but when the spit hits the fan and the house is being tested by that 100 year storm I'd much rather be in the one that exceeds the code than the one that was built sub code and "never had a problem" before that event.


----------



## NotyeruncleBob (Mar 9, 2017)

Oh yeah...clipped head nails. If your local code allows them, then chances are you don't live in an area where you'll be tested by extreme storms...yet. Seems like we have a 100 year storm every couple years now and even places that never get them are getting them.
If you're just building a shed or some other non bearing interior walls and code allows clipped head, then great use 'em. If you're going to frame a whole house I'd spend the few bucks relative to the project and pick up a decent full head nailer that takes common nail sizes.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Hurricanes and tornadoes are exceptions to the rules, and seldom is one house left standing while another is torn down unless the epicenter shifted. It just doesn't happen. It would not be the fault of the nails anyway. Structure is called to be over fastened by using nailing plates, hangers, hurricane straps, etc., so the use of clipped head nails has yet to be a proven failure. Yes, over driving ANY fastener to where the wood fibers are stressed causes problems. Reducing air pressure or drive pin depth makes for good workmanship.

You're right, we don't live in a hurricane prone area, although Ivan did come through and uproot roadbeds along creekbanks. I say adhere to your state's reasoning for using the round heads, but without solid proof that clipped heads are more likely to cause a devastation, I'd not recommend against them.


----------



## Solaritu (May 27, 2014)

It is a 28* stick nailer and I see nails available for it. From what I read it was originally equipped with a bump trigger. I can get another trigger specifically for sequential. It had Wire correlated 28* offset nails in when I bought it. What size nails do you guys use when framing?

Also do I have to use wire correlated nails and can I only use offset or clipped heads?


----------



## Solaritu (May 27, 2014)

The thing that makes me worried is I only have a few nails to in this gun to see if I like it. Nails aren't cheap.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Wire collated 28 degree clipped head nails is what it calls for. For framing I use 3", for panel type decking (floor/roof) I use 2 3/8" ring shanked. We can't tell you to buy or not to buy nails. If it works, it will be an adequate nailer for you.


----------



## Solaritu (May 27, 2014)

So I tested it on a scrap 2x4, it is a bump trigger, but it seems if you try to use it as sequential it spits out two. My friends porter cable had selective fire. So I am unsure if a bump trigger can be used for sequential. It worked better as bump. It had about 6 nails left in the gun. The PSI was at 100. I might just go with a harborfreight special. I sit behind a desk all day, I don't do this for a living, so I don't need something heavy duty, though when I do something I like to save time. I can see using this on 2 or 3 more projects in the next couple of years. Time is the most critical thing for me these days, toddlers take up as much time as work.


----------

